# Best APC for interior?



## SpeedKing

Hello everyone, I am quite new to detailing and would like to learn about interior cleaning. 

I was wondering if anyone has a favorite APC for their cars interior? 
Are brands like Armor all and Meguiar's any good? Are there any brands to stay away from?

I also have been watching some videos on interior cleaning and have seen a product called "CarPro Inside" which can be used on most surfaces and was wondering if it is any good? It seems to work well and I like the way it performs but It would be more convincing if I could hear from someone that has had experiences with this product or knows about it. 

-Thanks


----------



## Summit Detailing

Gtechniq I2 tri-clean:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## SpeedKing

Summit Detailing said:


> Gtechniq I2 tri-clean:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Seems to be a quality product!
Thanks


----------



## Ruairi

Autoperfekt interior cleaner


----------



## Brian1612

Any good APC will work, I like britemax grimeout or valetpro citrus APC for the interior due to the pleasant scent. A very good and cheap option is surfex HD by bilt hamber but it doesn't give a pleasant scent on use. There are dedicated interior cleaners also, Carpro inside is one I tried recently and will be reviewing, it's really good stuff, especially on leather.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Koch chemie pol star


----------



## Flame113

huxley309 said:


> Koch chemie pol star


What is your recommended mixing ratio to use on interior plastic & leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Flash - Costco...


----------



## Stoner

I regularly use SurfexHD for my interior. Doesn't leave any shiny residue - just a nice clean natural look to the dash and leather panels.


----------



## Me9141

Autosmart G101 and Autoglym Interior Shampoo


----------



## macc70

G101 diluted to suit Excellent stuff Use it on carpets to get rid of filth and odours
Have tried other stuff over the years but most are either stupid money or quite simply don't work. Bought 5L which lasted 3 yrs cleaning 4 cars 
The Autoglym interior shampoo mention is the best GLASS cleaner around


----------



## SpeedKing

Brian1612 said:


> Carpro inside is one I tried recently and will be reviewing, it's really good stuff, especially on leather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cant wait for the review!

And thanks for the reply's everyone!


----------



## Tifosi

G101, as mentioned above.....cheap, economical and effective.


----------



## acrebo

I’ve found Surfex HD great for interior plastics and fabric.


----------



## chrisc

Malco knocks spots off most


----------



## RobZ635i

Autoglym Interior Shampoo. 

Economic, efficient, powerful and smells good ! 10/10 !


----------



## pxr5

macc70 said:


> The Autoglym interior shampoo mention is the best GLASS cleaner around


I've just read this again and realised what you've said. Care to explain why AG Interior shampoo is a good glass cleaner. Just interested - thanks.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Meguiars APC and interior cleaners are pretty good albeit a little expensive compared loaded to buying concentrate and diluting it as needed. Megs APC can be bought in US gallon and diluted to suit, but the likes of autosmart g101 and bilt hamber surfex hd are very good but must be diluted properly. 

Carpro inside is very good again for use on all interior parts but again not cheap in comparison


----------



## gareth_j

Auto Finesse Total

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym

pxr5 said:


> I've just read this again and realised what you've said. Care to explain why AG Interior shampoo is a good glass cleaner. Just interested - thanks.


Also interested!


----------



## rlmccarty2000

I use Meguires APC diluted 10:1 and then wipe down with a wet microfiber to remove any residue. Safe and effective. For door jambs and engine compartments I go to 4:1.


----------



## BigLeegr

In regards to Armour All APC, I've found it to be foamy, leaves a residue that needs to be rinsed thoroughly and not too great in general, although still usable in a pinch.
I found Adam's APC worked really well on carpets as well as hard surfaces. I haven't bought any in years, so it may have changed, but if not, it's pretty effective.


----------



## optikon

SONAX Multistar


----------



## Furniture Clinic

HI There

We have a Leather Care Kit which is great for cleaning car leather. It comes with 500ml each of Leather Ultra Clean and Leather Protection Cream.

The Ultra Clean is a general cleaner which will remove any dirt and grime from the leather's surface. It's a mild cleaner so is safe to use even on all leather and vinyl. You may find that you also benefit from using the Tampico Brush, as this will help to remove the dirt/grime which is trapped within the grain.
The Leather Protection Cream is used after cleaning to add an additional protective layer to the leather to help protect against spillages and make the leather easier to clean in future. It even contains UV inhibitors so is ideal for car interiors.

We're quite proud of the fact that the Leather Ultra Clean was voted the best leather cleaner in Classics Monthly Magazine's test of 14 leather cleaners. It was, in fact, the first product ever to be scored 20/20 in one of the magazine's product reviews; which just goes to show it really is as good as we say it is!

Leather Care Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.htm
Tampico Brush: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Tampico_Brush.php
Sponge & Cloth Bundle: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Sponges_Cloths.php


----------



## Stoner

rlmccarty2000 said:


> I use Meguires APC diluted 10:1 and then wipe down with a wet microfiber to remove any residue. Safe and effective. For door jambs and engine compartments I go to 4:1.


+1 for this and I use the same ratios. The only comment I make is that Meguiars can really hurt your nose/throat if breathed in, especially in a closed environment. It's a great product. but don't clean the interior with your doors closed!

For this reason, I have added Surfex HD for my interior cleaning and keep Megs. for the external trim/door shuts etc.


----------



## Sam6er

Basically any APC correctly diluted would do the job 
I usually go for 30:1 mix (30 parts water, 1 part APC).


----------



## waxyclean

carchem is a fantastic product


----------



## SystemClenz

Another vote for Gtechniq Tri-clean, it can also be watered down for general cleaning.


----------

